# Garmin Edge 705 Battery Issue?



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been using a Garmin Edge 705 refurbished unit for 1 1/2 years, no issues. About 5 months ago the battery life was getting short, around 6-7 hours then it would shut off. Didn't think much of it since I use it all the time and the battery had gradually worn down over the 2 years. 

I looked around online for a replacement DIY battery, found one, and installed it. I want to say I've had the new battery since March and was consistently getting around a 12 hours charge. 

Now for the issue: A couple of weeks ago the sound chime stopped working. I like to have it on to alert me if I go off course on a new route. Not the end of the world, but something to be aware of. Next was last week after a ride the 705 would not be recognized by the computer. It would go to charging mode. I tried all kinds of solutions I found online, soft reset, hard reset, force PC mode, take out the SD card, etc. Nothing worked. I called Garmin to get an RMA to send the unit back, they will replace the unit for $110 with another refurbished 705. I was all set to do this until tonight.

I put the original battery back in and when I turned the unit on the chime sounded. So I decided to connect the device via USB and it now works again. I downloaded the rides I thought I lost. 

What would you do? Send it back anyway? Just deal with the shorter battery life (I have an external AA powered charger from Gomadic that works fine). Assume it was a faulty replacement battery & perhaps try another? Or simply, maybe the replacement battery had a flaky connection, so I should just try that again to see what happens. I'd rather not spend the $110 if I don't have to, I have bikepacking gear I'd prefer to buy!!

Thanks for any input.:thumbsup:


----------

